

Improving on Git Flow: Code Reviews - softwaredoug
http://opensourceconnections.com/blog/2015/06/29/improving-on-git-flow-code-reviews/

======
ChuckMcM
The key being that code reviews on pull requests nicely encapsulates the stuff
to look at. Google had (has?) two processes that I really admired, one was
'readability' which basically was a qualifying exam to write code in an
approved style, and the other was 'reviews on every checkin' which captured
exactly this flow. Small, big, didn't matter, it got reviewed.

